# Benadryl under 6 years of age



## jlspalding (May 4, 2004)

I have heard and read that Benedryl is not supposed to be given until a child is six years old.

Does anyone know why?


----------



## CherylE (Oct 9, 2003)

I have never heard that. My 3 year old dd has food and pet allergies that cause her to get hives. Between about 10 months and 18 months while we were figuring out what all those allergies were she had chronic hives and had to take Benadryl almost every day and still has to have Benadryl probably at least once a week even though I try to be careful. I do know that there is children's Benadryl that does not have the red dye found in regular benadryl and that is what our doctor told us to use for her.


----------



## Sarasein (Jun 15, 2004)

I gave benadryl to Alexis when she was 7 months old cause she broke out when she ate pears.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

we've also given benadryl to dd. here's dr. sears rx
st. louis children's hospital


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

..I have also given my DD benadryl after discussing with our doctor. I think where that not under 6 probably came from is if you look at the instructions for Children's Benadryl on the bottle it says 'under 6 - call a doctor' - it doesn't mean you can't give it to them under 6, just that the they aren't going to give you the dose on the bottle. The company gives the doctors a chart of appropriate doses by weight.


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

My 2.5 nephew takes it.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

What mightymoo said


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

It probably has not been FDA tested on kids younger than that. Nitara's ped gave me the correct dose for her once, by her current weight. If you have questions contact your ped. She has also taken Claritin sometimes which is not supposed to be for kids under 2 (I think). Again she was given the correct dose by weight. Claritin is better than Benedryl because she didn't get so sleepy and out of it.


----------

